# **** Crankworx Pics - More of them ****



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

OK - I'll try to start organizing my pics a bit!

Not sure I'll get all the rider's names right, but I'll give it a go...

First off - no handers:

1. John Cowan 
2. Thomas Vanderhan on the road gap
3. Dave Watson on one of the larger gaps in the course


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Tables and Hand Plants*

1. There were lots of nice tables, but this is definitely the best picture that I have. Not sure of the rider's name

2. Cam Zinc I think? The only rider to use the "hand plant stump" and it looked great!


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

sweetness, that roadgap is huge!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Crowds*

Lots of people - especially for the finals.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

sweet pics man, almost everyone has a new marx 06 fork on their bike.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Nasties*

A few crashes and some close calls:

1. Just making it up...
2. This didn't go too well...
3. This one really hurt - about 20 vertical feet to a face plant. Don't know what the result was from this, but he hit his face really badly - it was not pretty.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*The C-Wall*

Most street style riders hit the "C-Wall" (pun for local Vancouverites), but didn't do too much with it. A few went North Shore style though...

1. Wade on the top of the wall
2. Wade (I think - could be Richie though...) going off the wall.
3. Another rider who's name I can't rememeber, but he was very solid.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*Wow a lot of single crowns*

Lots of single crowns. It's a good thing.


----------



## ~NWS~ (Aug 8, 2005)

nice, but were are the pictures of bearclaw spinning the road gap?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice!!
I had a co-worker do the slalom races. he was in first place until his tire went flat. the weather couldn't have been any better.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Gaps...*

What can you say: they were big.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Berrecloth on the road gap. Sorry for the graininess. Had to do some optimization to get the file to fit within mtbr limits!

Kn.


----------



## Couch_Surfer (Apr 5, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Berrecloth on the road gap. Sorry for the graininess. Had to do some optimization to get the file to fit within mtbr limits!
> 
> Kn.


Even at that resolution - that is sick!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

K'Endo said:


> Berrecloth on the road gap. Sorry for the graininess. Had to do some optimization to get the file to fit within mtbr limits!
> 
> Kn.


thanx for putting that up mang.

Berrecloth iz teh MAN


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*flips*

This year, if you can't pull off a back flip, you might as well not even compete. Of course, the one exception is Berrecloth, who as K'endo showed has a whole arsenal of ridiculous tricks. Still, some say that that is the reason that he was in 2nd overall, instead of first. Either way, he and Paul B definitely deserved the 1,2 spots (order is debatable) and the two Cam's certainly deserved to be in the top 4.

I must have about 25 pictures of backflips, and I couldn't even see the top of the course...

1. Cedric
2. More back flips
3. Even more back flips
4. John Cowan back flips
5. Cedric again back flipping.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Berrecloth on the road gap. Sorry for the graininess. Had to do some optimization to get the file to fit within mtbr limits!
> 
> Kn.


Let me get this straight.............

Basagotia does two backflips in a row and then a tailwhip off the truck......(sounds familiar)

Berrecloth pulls that craziness...........

Zinc does two backflip variations (one foot x-up, nac-nac) and then a 360 off the truck.

And Basagotia wins??????

What am I missing here?


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

1. Another - Yawn - back flip 
2. Huge height on this one.
3. Not sure what's going on here, but the angle is all wrong...
4. No footer?
5. I think this involved a 360.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Threes...*

Lots of good threes tossed down:

1. Ok - here's Berrecloth's 360 off of the road gap. Unfortunately, I was playing around with the focus setting on my camera and missed pretty wrecked all my shots of his entire final run  However, I'm sure there are going to be about a thousand shots of this popping up over the next few days, weeks and months. You can still see that he is way the f*** up there and he landed it perfectly. Definitely the highest consequence move in the whole event.
2. Nice three off the hip
2. 360 off the semi
3. 360 off the semi again. Man, to be sitting on the patio, in the shade, drinking beers - best seats at the event!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Tired of Backflips*

Sweet stuff, Noel! Psyched to see photos so quickly. I wanted to go but just couldn't justify the time away from the office. Next year!

So yeah, I know what you mean about backflips. It seems like they're a required move. They were cool a couple of years ago, but they're starting to be a bit too common and I don't really like taking pictures of them. I'd much rather see and shoot a huge flatty tabletop than a backflip. But it is cool to see all the riders learning from each other and pushing things. I just don't like the idea that riders with different styles and skills can't compete just because they might not be able to do one particular type of trick. And it also gets kinda boring when everyone is doing the same thing. Of course, it's not really boring when you're watching an event like Crakworx. But you know what I mean.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Super Man Gaps*

OK - I was a little fast on the trigger with these, and didn't get full extension, but I'll fix that in the next post below


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

good god! not one picture that i dont find myself staring at in awe...


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Super Men*

Laying it out...


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*last few pics*

A few final left over pics...


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

not even sure what to say other than HEY ZEUS KROYST that's too much to comprehend.

the gap between snowsports slopestyle and MTB slopestyle narrows yet again

REEEEEEE diculous


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Sweet stuff, Noel! Psyched to see photos so quickly. I wanted to go but just couldn't justify the time away from the office. Next year!
> 
> So yeah, I know what you mean about backflips. It seems like they're a required move. They were cool a couple of years ago, but they're starting to be a bit too common and I don't really like taking pictures of them. I'd much rather see and shoot a huge flatty tabletop than a backflip. But it is cool to see all the riders learning from each other and pushing things. I just don't like the idea that riders with different styles and skills can't compete just because they might not be able to do one particular type of trick. And it also gets kinda boring when everyone is doing the same thing. Of course, it's not really boring when you're watching an event like Crakworx. But you know what I mean.


Ya, I know what you mean! I hear that someone has a 'barrel role" trick out now, so it should be interesting to see it start popping up in events.

Camera worked pretty well - it's a Canon Powershot Pro 1 and overall I'm pretty happy with it. At least with the high resolution sensor, you can shoot fairly wide angle and crop the pictures. Of course, it's better to get the zoomed in properly, but standing in the crowd, holding the camera over my head, and using the tilt LCD makes that a little tricky (however, with out that tilt/fold LCD I wouldn't have gotten nearly as many shots). AIso, I had the sun in my face for a lot of the shots and I forgot to bring a lens hood.

It certainly wouldn't replace a decent digi SLR but for the amount of shooting I do, it seems to suffice. A few annoying things though: shooting speed is a little slow when shooting max res, it needs (or I need to find) a focus limiter so that the camera won't waste time focusing closer than 10 feet when you're shooing action, ring operated zoom seems to get confused occaisionally, and like a lot of digi-cams, gets a little noisy when shooting at 200 ASA and really noisy at 400 ASA. However, for a "compact" digi cam, overall it is pretty awesome and the L series glass is quite nice and doesn't go purple too much.

See you in a month and a half!

Noel


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Ha ha!*

I call those super frogs 

They are hard to catch. Even with the fastest camera available it's easy to miss the perfect moment with those tricks..


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Siiiick!*

The superman off the box is Reeeee-tahhhhhhded! Is that my homie, Cameron McCaul? That is soooo burly!

I've heard great things about the image quality of the Canon Pro 1. The "L" designation of the lens is supposed to be legit. I was doubtful but got the word from someone I trust who owns one and some L lenses. It's major shortcoming appears to be shutter-lag. But that's not really a surprise. And you can work around it, as long as you acknowledge the problem. It's when you try to pretend that there isn't a problem that you really have issues. Too many people think the camera should take the pictures for them. You're obviously doing fine with it. I sure am enjoying the photos.

No rain for the whole event?


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> The superman off the box is Reeeee-tahhhhhhded! Is that my homie, Cameron McCaul? That is soooo burly!
> 
> I've heard great things about the image quality of the Canon Pro 1. The "L" designation of the lens is supposed to be legit. I was doubtful but got the word from someone I trust who owns one and some L lenses. It's major shortcoming appears to be shutter-lag. But that's not really a surprise. And you can work around it, as long as you acknowledge the problem. It's when you try to pretend that there isn't a problem that you really have issues. Too many people think the camera should take the pictures for them. You're obviously doing fine with it. I sure am enjoying the photos.
> 
> No rain for the whole event?


Ya, I think it's Cam McCaul - he threw down the whole event. Like I said, the top riders were all excellent. He was easy to shoot, because his tricks are BIG and they are held for a long time.

I used to shoot a lot, when I was about 10-12 years youger, for a sports paper at the local university; even had media passes for the NHL and NBA. That was back in the day with my old Canon A2 and trusty 80-200mm f2.8 (now replaced by the kick a$$ 70-200). I'm definitely out of practice (got into 5x7 for a while, sold that, now own a Hassy but barely use it) and have been waiting for a compact camera like the Pro1 to come out. The shutter lag is noticeable and has caught me off guard a few times, but I ususally pre-focus everything anyway, so it's not such a big deal. For the price, I don't really think there is anything on the market that can touch it's overall functionality and quality. Then again, I've always been a Canon fan boy... It's certainly NOT perfect, but it's almost there, and a lot less money than the next closest SLR setup.

Weather was stunning (almost gauranteed this time of year) and fairly hot, but not too bad on the upper mountain where we like to ride. Lift lines are Saturday were pretty long so we road in the Valley a couple of days and only touched the bike park on Sunday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Let me get this straight.............
> 
> Basagotia does two backflips in a row and then a tailwhip off the truck......(sounds familiar)
> 
> ...


You should have been there Kidwoo! any one of the top 4 guy could've won. McCaul had an amazing run doing some Sick India airs and Supermans. Zink had a sick run as well and Bearclaw pulled some great stuff.
But Paul 360'd off the half pipe, charged every jump full speed throwing flip after flip and stuck every landing. I think all the riders felt Paul deserved to win.( I am not saying this just because we sponsor Paul either!) and if someone else won they would have deserved it as well, that is just the funny thing about judged events! you never know what the judges saw that you didn't. I thought after watching Pauls run that he had a chance but wouldn't have been suprised if McCaul pulled the win!
I am just in awe because those guys were doing sick tricks off the giro drop that was 15 feet. I am holding on for dear life off drops that high, not thinking about a whip or 360 that's for sure!


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You should have been there Kidwoo! any one of the top 4 guy could've won. McCaul had an amazing run doing some Sick India airs and Supermans. Zink had a sick run as well and Bearclaw pulled some great stuff.
> But Paul 360'd off the half pipe, charged every jump full speed throwing flip after flip and stuck every landing. I think all the riders felt Paul deserved to win.( I am not saying this just because we sponsor Paul either!) and if someone else won they would have deserved it as well, that is just the funny thing about judged events! you never know what the judges saw that you didn't. I thought after watching Pauls run that he had a chance but wouldn't have been suprised if McCaul pulled the win!
> I am just in awe because those guys were doing sick tricks off the giro drop that was 15 feet. I am holding on for dear life off drops that high, not thinking about a whip or 360 that's for sure!


That's why I asked if I was missing something.  Thanks! Apparently I was.

Slackjaw severt tells me you're trying to get him to move up there. You are not allowed to deport one of our main backhoes.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

does Paul Basigoda have ADHD and never take his pills or something, because i swear theres something wrong with that guy. and i dont mean that in a good way either...

but props to Berrecloth because that shiz was tight...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> That's why I asked if I was missing something.  Thanks! Apparently I was.
> 
> Slackjaw severt tells me you're trying to get him to move up there. You are not allowed to deport one of our main backhoes.


Yeah I think we are gonna steal P-nut and Hacksaw. But hey I knew Hacksaw before he was Hacksaw so its OK! haha


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Bearcrotch and Zincybear were robbed. Zinc's run was way doper than paul's, and Darren for sure should have won. i'll have my pictures up later and maybe do a little write up, it just takes a while with one hand.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

konabiker said:


> Bearcrotch and Zincybear were robbed. Zinc's run was way doper than paul's, and Darren for sure should have won. i'll have my pictures up later and maybe do a little write up, it just takes a while with one hand.


your clueless hommie.


----------



## ben_stamp (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey guys, don't want to turn this into a gear thread but what rims does berrecloth ride cos i'm after some shiny silver ones myself, can't get the polished mtx in the uk if thats what they are, cheers, Ben.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

that is just awsome


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sickness...thanks for holding out...nice picks noel


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

WOW

Is that a yearly event? If so I gotta go next time.

I would have never have claimed to be a great rider but after seeing that I can safely say that I suck!


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

*Yeeeeeeeeeah*

Sick......!
Thanks Noel. You da man.

Booner


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

those are some sick pics. Carrecloth didn't win becuase the 3 off the roadgap was the only stellar trick he did.(Not saying his other ones werent nasty either) Paul had good flow and a variety of good tricks.

Thos are some really nice pics though


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cake96861 (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

wicked...


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

crazy stuff i hope to go to that next year. thanks for the pcitures


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet stuff... yo knolly saw u in the latest MBA...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's from 3 months ago...


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Unf**kin' believable. That road gap is sick... The pictures leave you with a sense of aw, but I bet seeing that in person was unreal. Thanks for the pics, NICELY DONE!!!!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

think i see kaddy's jew fro!


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

wow i just realized jow old those are. m,aybe i didn't see them in august


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice photos and sweet tricks!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> Sweet stuff... yo knolly saw u in the latest MBA...


Thanks! It was hard to take bad pics that day, because the weather was great and the riding was simply unreal.

Ya, just heard of that MBA issue and picked up the mag tonight!

Cheers,


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

unreal


----------



## shabbasuraj (Mar 7, 2005)

yay team


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

whistler=pretty good


----------

